# se puede conectar tv tuner a dvd portatil ?



## javier_aal (Mar 17, 2006)

tengo la siguiente duda:  se puede conectar un tv tuner a un dvd portatil en el auto ??


----------



## caliche (Mar 18, 2006)

Si el sintonizador tiene salidas de audio y video, entonces no tendras problemas en conectar estas salidas a las entradas de audio y video del dvd portatil.

Saludos.


----------

